
London, New York and Sydney could be underwater 'in our lifetimes' - ramonvillasante
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3978418/London-New-York-underwater-lifetimes-Scientists-warn-devastating-floods-West-Antarctic-ice-shelf-melts-inside-out.html
======
IlPeach
How about something else that is not the daily fail?

------
raarts
While Amsterdam, which already is below sea-level, will not.

